# My thoughts on Equinets and chaps et al



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I might just have to get an Equinet! I have the solid kind with the hole in the front...Biscuit and Sarge sure can throw down quiet a bit of hay with those!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've used the hay nets over the years, and my horses have never destroyed one. They have worked well for me. I just tie them to the side of the trailer.









I live in Utah, The second driest state. So I can't even start to discuss rainwear. But I do wear ****** and Shotgun chaps. I wear them to keep dry in the stormy weather, I wear them extra warmth in colder weather. Occassionally I get off the beaten path and wear them to protect my legs from the brush. But most often I wear them when there is no practical need and I just want the costume to impress what ever tourist I run into.

We run into SOOOO many tourist when we ride in Bryce Canyon, Zions and Yellowstone Park, Its almost comical to watch the lengths they go to as they try and get photos of us American Cowboys riding horses.

I have found that if we keep our Chaps/****** waxed they repelled the water quite well. Is that not your experience. I would imagine that any material ( leather or oilcloth) that is not kept up with surface treatments would asorb water.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Painted - Good point on leather chaps and ****** - When I'm in drier climes I switch over to leather ****** which do a fair job of repelling rain. Here in a temperate rain forest even with the leather well oiled chaps and ****** do soak through. With the treatments (I use boot wax) about the best I've seen would be considered repellent for a few hours, after that in a steady rain, you're soaked.
I do agree that leather is much more visually appealing. Unfortunately, the brain bucket blows any chance of looking cool, so leather or not I'm still not going to be in any tourists' picture books


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I use Chap Wax. It's basically Bees Wax and Carnuaba wax.

Warm it up and bug it into the leather. It takes a little effort to do set of chaps. But has worked well for me.

My worst exposure is not from the rain. The slicker protects me from what is falling out of the sky. I'm more concerned about brushing to bushes and tree limbs heavily laden with slushy snow or rain. That stuff seems to always find a way up under the slicker.

I typically pick my days to ride. If it's nasty out, I do go. But I have the luxury of living in an area that averags 270 days of sunshine. But Once up at hunting camp. You have no choice. We are out and about looking for game, The hunt last 5 days or some predetermined period. There is no, "Lets stay home and go next week." I've ridden in some really nasty storms. I've also done a few CTR rides where I paid an entry fee, Drove 10 hours to compete. It doesn't matter the weather, we ride regardless. And 50 miles in a down pour makes you appreciate good gear.

It's always interesting to see what others use for protection in other areas.


----------

